
Show HN: JSON.stringify (without circular deps) for AngularJS 1.x - brakmic
https://gist.github.com/brakmic/5b961f5a40ec10a42b5d
======
azeirah
Douglas crockford has a solution for this:
[https://github.com/douglascrockford/JSON-
js/blob/master/cycl...](https://github.com/douglascrockford/JSON-
js/blob/master/cycle.js)

It's proven.. and written by the dude who invented JSON

